# Iron Maiden Canadian Dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mon	10/09/06 Quebec City, QC Colisee Pepsi 

Tue	10/10/06 Montreal, QC Bell Centre 

Mon	10/16/06 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre


----------

